# Puppy Food



## Hmh7 (Aug 29, 2018)

Hi! I will be bringing home my new baby in several weeks. In the meanwhile, I am trying to do as much research as possible. Would love to hear recommendations from the group about preferred foods. I am looking at grain-free kibble...any preferences of brands or experiences (good or bad) that you would like to share are appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Fromms puppy is a good one, though my girls didnt do so well on it. I put my third pup on Sojo's goat. It's dehydrated raw. She's still on it and still thriving.
Here's the link to dog food advisor for puppy foods.
https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/best-dog-foods/best-puppy-foods/#best_drypup_list


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome! Your baby is adorable!


I understand kibble is easier but the ingredients are highly processed and the extreme dryness of the product means you really have to make sure your baby drinks enough water, or else add water to the food. If you must feed kibble, Fromm is excellent. 



There are a lot of great dehydrated, freeze dried and frozen raw diets and dog food advisor is a good source. I also love Whole Dog Journal which publishes lists of recommended foods each year and has high standards for who goes on that list. It's something like $30 a year for a subscription, but well worth it to me.


----------



## Hmh7 (Aug 29, 2018)

maggieh said:


> Welcome! Your baby is adorable!
> 
> 
> I understand kibble is easier but the ingredients are highly processed and the extreme dryness of the product means you really have to make sure your baby drinks enough water, or else add water to the food. If you must feed kibble, Fromm is excellent.
> ...



Thank you! I will look into that option. I certainly want to make sure that I am doing anything and everything possible to keep my baby healthy! I appreciate your response.


----------



## little bear (Aug 22, 2018)

We are using Wellness Core puppy and I use freeze-dried liver (Stewart Pro Treat) and duck as training treats and freeze-dried bully sticks for chewing.

I will be interested to see what others are using


----------



## little bear (Aug 22, 2018)

maddysmom said:


> Fromms puppy is a good one, though my girls didnt do so well on it. I put my third pup on Sojo's goat. It's dehydrated raw. She's still on it and still thriving.
> Here's the link to dog food advisor for puppy foods.
> https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/best-dog-foods/best-puppy-foods/#best_drypup_list


Thank you for this link!


----------

